# Mittlerweile Ratlos

## sewulba

Hallo Community...

Mittlerweile bin ich völlig ratlos. Irgendwie scheint es auf dem PPC-Bereich kein wirklich vernünftiges Linux mehr zu geben. 

Es handelt sich bei mir um einen PowerMac Dual G4 mit einem Sonnet Upgrade auf Dual 1,83GHz (7447A CPUS).

Debian:

Solange man einen "Nicht-SMP"-Kernel nimmt geht die Tastatur und die Maus ohne Problem. Will man aber beide Cpus nutzen und nimmt SMP, dann hakt die Tastatur und die Maus so dermaßen, dass ein vernünftiges Arbeiten nicht möglich ist.

Dies gilt sowohl für für Stable, Testing und unstable-Branch. Von Zeit zu Zeit bekommt man dann noch beim runter fahren einen Kernelpanic. Nicht schön. Von nicht lauffähigen Programmen wie beispielsweise Dolphin unter der PPC-Architektur mal ganz zu schweigen, warum auch immer es nicht startet.

Yellow Dog Linux:

Schon besser, aber nicht gut. D.h.: Kernel-2.6.29-SMP hat auch ein haken in der Maus drin. Tastatur geht meist normal. Geht einem auf Dauer doch ziemlich auf den Nerv.

Gentoo:

Jaaa, mein geliebtes Gentoo. Benutze es ja eignetlich mittlerweile nur noch als ServerOS, musste als Notnagel herhalten.

Kein haken im Kernel, keine Tastaturprobleme, soweit wunderbar. Ich dachte am Ziel angekommen zu sein, juchhu. Ein Trugschluss. Aber was ist denn da mit dem Kernel los? Probleme ohne Ende bei höherem Nertzwerkaufkommen durch beispielsweise RSYNC, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu einem Freeze führen. Übel, übel. Soundsupport ist megagrauenhaft. Kommt nur minimalst was raus aus den Lautsprechern. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das vielleicht auch an mir liegt, weil ich noch irgendwas falsch eingestellt habe. 

Siehe auch dazu meine Threats: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-862229.html https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-862579.html

Aber das Netzwerkproblem scheint njcht an mir zu liegen. Sowohl beim Kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r20, wie auch beim 2.6.36-gentoo-r5. Habe von Kernel.org mir den 2.6.29.6 besorgt. Das gleich Problem. Es ist zum verzweifeln... Was mache ich nun? MacOS X Leopard geht ohne Probleme, aber ich möchte mein geliebtes Linux wieder. Keines will auch nur einigermaßen laufen.  Wenn die Maus/Tastatur nicht hakt, dann geht das Netzwerk nicht wirklich gut und führt zu abstürzen.

Soll ich wirklich jetzt auch noch FreeBSD ausprobieren darauf? Wirklich lust habe ich dazu nicht wirklich. Wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt Gentoo anständig zum Laifen zu bekommen, dann nutze ich halt FreeBSD. Aber das kann es doch eigentlich nicht wirklich sein, oder?

Gruss Sewulba <-- Der Gefrustete.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi sewulba,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob das teil überhaupt auf deinem Rechner laufen würde - aber versuchen kannst du es ja mal:

 2.6.37_plus kernel with coordinate flush, kztmem or TOI  (eine Eigenkreation)

alternativ:

http://www.zen-kernel.org/

einfach den neusten diff herunterladen

warum die beiden ?

naja, weil sie unter anderem die mmu preempty, kswapd prevent dumping excessive amounts, io-less dirthy throttling, und das ck-patchset an Bord haben  :Smile: 

damit sollte es so schnell nicht mehr zu freezes oder hardlocks kommen (das sind praktisch Funktionen, die die Leistung verbessern von 2.6.38, 2.6.39 oder erst 2.6.40)

mein Kernel hat noch zusätzlich kztmem, den CFS scheduler mit autogroup [+ weitere Fixes] (sollte Probleme mit nicht reagierender GUI noch mehr verhindern können) und einiger signifikanter Bugfixes für ext4 enthalten

also falls der Kernel läuft (ich hab kein ppc zum Testen) dann wird sich dein Dual G4 wahrscheinlich wie ein G5 oder sogar G6 anfühlen  :Wink: 

BFS würd ich vorerst nicht aktivieren - das kannst du als Alternative, quasi als letzter Ausweg, wenn CFS keine Verbesserung bringen sollte testen

ich bin jedenfalls mal weg (Schlaf)

viel Glück   :Smile: 

----------

## sewulba

Erstmal vielen dank für diesen Tipp. Leider hat auch das nichts an meinem Netzwerkproblem geämdert. Zieht das System immer noch bei Netzwerklast ins verderben. FREEZE.

Werde jetzt mal einen uraltkernel probieren. Vielleicht hilft ja das. Früher ging das System ja mal sehr gut mit Linux.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Erstmal vielen dank für diesen Tipp. Leider hat auch das nichts an meinem Netzwerkproblem geämdert. Zieht das System immer noch bei Netzwerklast ins verderben. FREEZE.
> 
> Werde jetzt mal einen uraltkernel probieren. Vielleicht hilft ja das. Früher ging das System ja mal sehr gut mit Linux.

 

wenn das in allen neueren Kerneln auftritt ist das vielleicht eine "Major Regression"

könntest du das dann an lkml melden, wenn du evtl. einen funktionsfähigen Kernel gefunden hast ?

----------

## manuels

Wenn du meinst, es sei ein "neu eingebauter Kernelbug":

Check dir das Git-Kernel-Repository aus und spiel das good/bad-Spiel.

----------

## sewulba

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *sewulba wrote:*   Erstmal vielen dank für diesen Tipp. Leider hat auch das nichts an meinem Netzwerkproblem geämdert. Zieht das System immer noch bei Netzwerklast ins verderben. FREEZE.
> 
> Werde jetzt mal einen uraltkernel probieren. Vielleicht hilft ja das. Früher ging das System ja mal sehr gut mit Linux. 
> 
> wenn das in allen neueren Kerneln auftritt ist das vielleicht eine "Major Regression"
> ...

 

Hm... Wie kann ich lkml was melden? Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz. Kernel 2.6.12 ist gegangen. Ich kann ja fast nicht glauben, dass ich der einzigste bin, der das bemerkt haben soll.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *sewulba wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *sewulba wrote:*   Erstmal vielen dank für diesen Tipp. Leider hat auch das nichts an meinem Netzwerkproblem geämdert. Zieht das System immer noch bei Netzwerklast ins verderben. FREEZE.
> 
> Werde jetzt mal einen uraltkernel probieren. Vielleicht hilft ja das. Früher ging das System ja mal sehr gut mit Linux. 
> 
> wenn das in allen neueren Kerneln auftritt ist das vielleicht eine "Major Regression"
> ...

 

ein paar Regeln:

- keine HTML mails  :Wink: 

- kein TOP-posten, d.h. wenn jemand dir eine Mail geschrieben hast, kannst du den Inhalt der vorherigen Mail belassen, deine neue Mail (bzw. deren Text) jedoch darunter schreiben

- die Adresse lautet: Linux Kernel <linux-kernel [at] vger.kernel [dot] org>

nur Mut !

ich hab vor ein paar Jahren damit angefangen und einige Bugs bzw. um Hilfe gerufen und alle waren sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit - generell wurde es sehr schnell gelöst  :Smile: 

du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige sein, dem es aufgefallen ist, es könnte aber sein, dass es die anderen eventuell vergessen haben (das sie noch andere Rechner betreuen) oder noch nicht dazu gekommen sind

das war bei mir in der Vergangenheit öfters so:

- "ich hab ein Problem gefunden - das tritt da und da auf"

- aha, hm, ich kann das irgendwie nicht reproduzieren, hab nicht die Hardware dazu oder mir ist das noch nicht aufgefallen, ich hab das in der Vergangenheit schonmal gesehen [Antwortmöglichkeiten]

- <hey - ich hab das in dem und dem Einsatz bei Servern, etc. schonmal gesehen; ich hab sogar ein kleines Skript dazu geschrieben, wie das recht schnell reproduziert werden kann/mit der und der Datenbank, etc. tritt das auf>

- prima, gleich mal testen !

- "jupp, das scheint genau der gleiche fehler zu sein"

- bla bla bla

- hier ein patch, der das lösen sollte

- "geht"

- [das könnte man so und so besser machen]

- ok, ein paar verbesserungen dazu und patch v2

- "geht"

- < super, danke !>

 :Wink: 

----------

## sewulba

Uiii... Jetzt bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher, dass es am Kernel liegt, obwohl es eine Kernelmeldung ist. Mache ich den Datenverkehr mit SFTP, bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldungen. Probiere es nun mit FTP mal.

----------

## sewulba

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Uiii... Jetzt bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher, dass es am Kernel liegt, obwohl es eine Kernelmeldung ist. Mache ich den Datenverkehr mit SFTP, bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldungen. Probiere es nun mit FTP mal.

 

Okay... Es muss ein Kernelproblem sein. Mit SFTP bekomme ich nur einen Datendurchsatz von ca. 40MBit hin. Da kommen dann die Probleme nicht vor.

Mit FTP direkt habe ich einen Datendurchsatz von ca. 180MBit/s, dann rasseln wieder die Kernelmeldungen ohne Ende. Werde jetzt mal die Mail verfassen. Trotzdem vielen herzlichen dank.

Sewulba

----------

## kernelOfTruth

auf Englisch bitte auch  :Wink: 

es sind nicht alle auf lkml der deutschen Sprache mächtig und die meisten lesen Englisch, damit hast du den größten Effekt und kommst am schnellsten zum Ziel

Referenzen - d.h. du bist nicht allein:

 [PPC] sungem on PowerMac G4: RX MAC fifo overflow 

mach ein besten ein CC: an Benjamin Herrenschmidt

edit:

das scheint bis 2.6.16-rc5 zurückzugehen:  SLAB corruption with sungem 

oder weiter

edit2:

gib die schlagwörter

gem eth0: RX MAC fifooverflow smac

in der Mail weiter,

damit sollten genug Treffer via google, etc. zu finden sein

----------

## kernelOfTruth

in die Sache scheint so langsam Bewegung zu kommen

viel Glück - es kann sich nur noch um Stunden oder Tage handeln   :Smile: 

----------

